# Brown patches on Anubias



## fujifilm (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello. I'm new to this forum but not new to fish keeping and aquariums. This is my first attempt at freshwater planted tanks. Previously, I've kept reef tanks. Anyway, question on the Anubias.

As you can see from the pictures, I've noticed some brown spots on the stems and rhizome of some of these plants. Is this something to be concerned about?

As you can see otherwise, the plants look healthy with a nice vibrant green color, and good root growth.

Water parameters are: Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 0, Phosphate 0, PH 7.4. I do a 20 percent water change every 5 days.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It looks like brown algae/diatoms. Very typical to new tank set ups. Water changes will help. Its usually from low light and excess of silicates. Otos will gobble this stuff up.

Time to start fertilizing.

<edit> Hopefully it is brown algae and not this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-physiology-emersed-culture/80406-anubias-disease.html


----------



## fujifilm (Sep 8, 2016)

I only wish it were diatoms. I can get rid of those.

No, this is an established tank. Water parameters are great and I have no algae of any kind. So, I believe it to be some kind of fungus. The funny part is, the roots keep growing and the leaves are very green and healthy. 

All in all, the plants look great except for this issue. I don't know whether I should just let it be or throw them out.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Good Luck


----------

